# Charity for college students!



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Its a need, and there are a lot of college students who need money. I was thinking of specifically addressing 

"housing" 
"books" 

Would this be a reasonable thing to start a donation for? I mean if I get lucky maybe some rich folks wil even chip in.


----------



## JayDubs (Sep 1, 2009)

It's a good idea, but it already exists. They just don't call it charity in this context. They call it a scholarship. And it usually goes to tuition first, though some will cover housing and educational costs (books, etc.). 

The issue isn't so much that rich people aren't giving to this sort of charity. It's that the demand far outstrips the supply, as with most cases of charity. As for non-rich people, most struggle with the costs for their own children. So donating to fund other people's children generally has little appeal.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall (Mar 27, 2014)

Best thing for college students currently are the latest unique grey market inventions.

Uber and car sharing gets kids around cheap. Airbnb offers a cheap way to find a bed, and there are even some wonderful start up companies that instead of student loans will pay for your education in exchange for equity in your post education earnings. Essentially making college free with a sponsor if they see your potential.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

BIGJake111 said:


> Best thing for college students currently are the latest unique grey market inventions.
> 
> Uber and car sharing gets kids around cheap. Airbnb offers a cheap way to find a bed, and there are even some wonderful start up companies that instead of student loans will pay for your education in exchange for equity in your post education earnings. Essentially making college free with a sponsor if they see your potential.


How does the last one work?


----------



## flamesabers (Nov 20, 2012)

Scholarships and grants are probably your best bet for getting money to attend college. 

As for housing, you could save a lot of money if you could live at home with your parents or other relatives while attending college.

With books I recommend shopping around at difference places. Digital textbooks (if available for your course) usually are cheaper, but you may prefer to have a physical textbook. Amazon has an option that allows you to "rent" a textbook for a semester at a much lower rate then the standard price to purchase the textbook. More often then not, your school's bookstore will charge you a lot more for textbooks than online stores. If you do order textbooks online, just be sure to order ahead of time just in case there are delays in the delivery time.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall (Mar 27, 2014)

EddyNash said:


> How does the last one work?


They judge how likely you are to be successful (I.e. The type of degree and your highschool merrit etc.) then essentially make an investment by paying for some or all of a students tuition in exchange for I think some money of wage in return. 

Essentially it's a win win for the student and the company is profitable meaning they can offer the service to more and more students.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

flamesabers said:


> Scholarships and grants are probably your best bet for getting money to attend college.
> 
> As for housing, you could save a lot of money if you could live at home with your parents or other relatives while attending college.
> 
> With books I recommend shopping around at difference places. Digital textbooks (if available for your course) usually are cheaper, but you may prefer to have a physical textbook. Amazon has an option that allows you to "rent" a textbook for a semester at a much lower rate then the standard price to purchase the textbook. More often then not, your school's bookstore will charge you a lot more for textbooks than online stores. If you do order textbooks online, just be sure to order ahead of time just in case there are delays in the delivery time.


Saving money to live is precisley why I hate the fact schools are often so determined to prevent students from getting part time work in highschool.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

Charity sucks. Give a man a fish and he'll eat for a day, teach a man to fish and he'll eat for a lifetime. Charity is about giving fishes not teaching fishing.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

R.E. Amemiya said:


> Charity sucks. Give a man a fish and he'll eat for a day, teach a man to fish and he'll eat for a lifetime. Charity is about giving fishes not teaching fishing.


Yeah but saying your giving donations to the needy, you by extension are no longer a poor man when you pocket a percentage of the profits.

As for college, we kind of force students to be dependent and I find it really irritating. If we let people work in highshool, declared them independent at 18 and didnt assume mom and dad cared enough to pay for them, it would not be that much of a problem.


----------



## huhh (Apr 15, 2015)

R.E. Amemiya said:


> Charity sucks. Give a man a fish and he'll eat for a day, teach a man to fish and he'll eat for a lifetime. Charity is about giving fishes not teaching fishing.


But this charity was actually about teching the man to fish  Hell, he might even attend a fishing college? :laughing:


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

huhh said:


> But this charity was actually about teching the man to fish  Hell, he might even attend a fishing college? :laughing:


Good job blowing that argument out of the water.


----------



## HouseBlackfyre (Jul 10, 2016)

huhh said:


> But this charity was actually about teching the man to fish  Hell, he might even attend a fishing college? :laughing:


They already have this kind of charity, it's called "Government subsidized student loans".


----------



## huhh (Apr 15, 2015)

HouseBlackfyre said:


> They already have this kind of charity, it's called "Government subsidized student loans".


Okay?


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

Being a sugar baby would be an easier solution. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sugar_baby would be the Wikipedia article where a "kept man" would be the male equivalent I believe. Asking for donations could run the risk of people wanting tax receipts or other government paperwork that I suspect you wouldn't have for this situation, right?


----------

